# birds in aviary



## meggpearce95 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, I am getting an aviary in the next couple of weeks and was wondering what type of birds could I mix with my 2 2year old male budgies baring in mind that one of them is very dominant over the other?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Depends on the size of the aviary and even then some individual birds will get on, others won't.I wouldn't mix hookbills and say finches together.There are many horror stories of budgies crippling smaller birds.On the other hand others have no trouble whatsoever,it's not an easy choice.

Many Municipal aviaries have zebra finches,budgies,cockatiels and canaries living together.Mostly because they are all hardy to our cold weather.But the aviaries do tend to be very spacious, which reduces the chances of conflict.

If you do decide to mix species I suggest you introduce them into a new aviary all together.If birds are introduced at different times the newcomers will be at a disadvantage.Birds already there will have selected the prime roosting spots and food stations,and more likely to pick a fight.Always provide more than one food and water stations.

Keep a spare cage handy in case you have to separate any troublemakers.


----------



## meggpearce95 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you for that information  the aviary is a 1.8m high, 1.4m wide and 1m depth if that helps, I was thinking of putting conturnex quails in the bottom but how many do you think would actually fit in it? .


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

About 3 pairs and the quail would be enough for that size.Better less happy birds than more stressed.
Try and find quail that are used to humans...they can panic and fly straight up injuring themselves when frightened.


----------

